# Can you draw a picture of Gidget?



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

Hello. 
I was wondering if anyone can do a free sketch of Gidget for me.
Doesn't have to be perfect but all of you guys are sooo good! I'm not the best. Let me know.

Here is a picture I would like to be drawn

without the blue paint :lol:


----------



## kaya (Jan 10, 2011)

I just had to draw him!


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

kaya said:


> I just had to draw him!


 
 Thank you. I cannot see the picture of her though.


----------



## montanacowgirl2008 (Nov 11, 2010)

Not the best, and I can't draw hooves for the life of me, so this is what I've got.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

Wow,you actually did a pretty good job!
And her hooves don't look bad either..i can see one anyways 
She is more upright with her hooves but she is going to get that fixed with a couple of trims.
Thanks! 
I'm going to save this picture.


----------



## montanacowgirl2008 (Nov 11, 2010)

I can get a beter quality photo of the picture later, I just used my webcam for that one, but my battery died earlier after a photo shoot I did, so I'm waiting on it to charge.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

you had a photoshoot? COOL!
btw,your horse is cute in your avatar


----------



## montanacowgirl2008 (Nov 11, 2010)

Well, sort of. I do have a photography business, but today was more of a "go freeze to death and take pictures of snow/ice in Glacier National Park." It wasn't a paid one. I mostly do senior portraits, conformation/sale photos, and horse shows, but I've done an engagement photo shoot, stud posters, and a few other such things.

Thanks! He's "my old man" and doesn't normally look that good in pictures


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

Cool job! I'm not that great I taking pictures but I try.

How old is your old man? Is he an appy?


----------



## kaya (Jan 10, 2011)

ok here she is lets see if i can put it up


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Montana, how long did it take you to draw that? That is fantastic!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Kaya, Whaydago! That is really a very nice likeness!


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

Awww,so cute! looks just like her.Thanks so much! Saving this one too


----------



## montanacowgirl2008 (Nov 11, 2010)

He's 26, and 3/4 appy, 1/4 TB. His brother is a non-characteristic bay who's 1/2 appy, 1/4 TB and 1/4 QH and 24. We've owned them most of their lives, They're both older than me though 

I'm gonna say 20 minutes? Horses are the only thing I am capable of drawing haha.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

i am going to have to frame them,thanks!


----------



## kaya (Jan 10, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## montanacowgirl2008 (Nov 11, 2010)

Okay here's the better picture. It's pretty big, so I'll just give you the link

http://i145.photobucket.com/albums/r221/Esperanza2008/6be9d534.jpg


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

thank you MC!


----------



## smtracy (Jan 8, 2011)

I would like to try a drawing of Gidet. I do pen & ink and paintings. You can check out some of my work on thread "SMTracy's art world" under horse artwork


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

I WOULD LOVE for you to draw gidget. You are fantastic! The pen and ink is beautiful..I could never do that..very beautiful.


----------



## smtracy (Jan 8, 2011)

Ok. I will start on it and get back with you.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

smtracy said:


> Ok. I will start on it and get back with you.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 

THANK YOU 

I love when people do portraits of her.It makes my day.I plan on saving them to my computer and printing them out and put them in a giant poster frame and hang it in my living room or tack room  And would it be okay if I saved it and printed it out? It's your art so want to make sure it's okay.


----------



## smtracy (Jan 8, 2011)

Oh sure. No problem.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smtracy (Jan 8, 2011)

Sure. That's fine. Maybe in exchange you could get me some $$$ work. Cause I'm unemployed and no unemployment.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

could you send me a copy then?How much would you be wanting?


----------



## smtracy (Jan 8, 2011)

Oh no I meant if you would help me get some business.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

Sure! I can do that. I'm poor too,lol.

Anyways,I can defiently advertise for you.
Can you send me your Email in a PM and I will talk to my horsie friends and show them your work.


----------



## eccodecco (Dec 10, 2010)

I know the quality is not so good. Hope you enjoy it (if you want a background or something let me know )


----------



## eccodecco (Dec 10, 2010)

Here its is  I know the tail is a little long but i hope you like it


----------



## eccodecco (Dec 10, 2010)

I'm fixin up the back leg in the drawing now. Hopefully my camera recharges in time before I forget to repost


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

awww! thanks you did such a good job!!!!!!
I'm glad everyone has offered to finally draw her..thank you very much!


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

oh and one more thing..i like how you made it lighter in area of her black spots as that is what she has..she has like..roaning..I forgot the correct word..sabiano?


----------



## eccodecco (Dec 10, 2010)

ok, so i shortened the tail and the leg, I hope that looks better.


----------



## eccodecco (Dec 10, 2010)

not sure of the correct word, but you're welcome!!  I'm glad you like it


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

looks JUST like her!

Aww,guys thanks so much for all the pictures. I love them very much. You all are true artists!


----------



## smtracy (Jan 8, 2011)

Gidget said:


> I WOULD LOVE for you to draw gidget. You are fantastic! The pen and ink is beautiful..I could never do that..very beautiful.


I finally got started on the drawing of Gidget. Its not finished yet.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

Wow! Thats really good! You even added the poop mark on her leg! haahah

Awww, can I save this picture? Everyone has done a fantastic job. She's quote the celeb now 

Thanks you once again!


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

Oh and btw, I put an ad up on my facebook.I could do CL too and if it's okay could I post some of your art including Gidget?


----------



## smtracy (Jan 8, 2011)

Yes you can put my drawing up for advertisement. Thank you. 
Just remember the one of Gidget isn't done yet 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

smtracy said:


> Yes you can put my drawing up for advertisement. Thank you.
> Just remember the one of Gidget isn't done yet
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 
Okay,I will wait and make the ad once Gidget is done. I will post the picture of her and then the picture of the drawing so they can see


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

It doesn't get any better than that!


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

tinyliny said:


> It doesn't get any better than that!


 
I know,huh?!

She is really good about detail I must say.

I love the artwork..everyone is really awesome


----------



## smtracy (Jan 8, 2011)

Gidget said:


> I know,huh?!
> 
> She is really good about detail I must say.
> 
> I love the artwork..everyone is really awesome


Well here ya go. I hope you like it. Gidget is beautiful.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

Thank you  I think she is beautiful aswell. I'm proud to call her my own.

I will put the ad up now.

Thank you!


----------



## smtracy (Jan 8, 2011)

smtracy said:


> Well here ya go. I hope you like it. Gidget is beautiful.


Sorry about drawing the poop spot on her leg. I was working from a black & white photo.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

smtracy said:


> Sorry about drawing the poop spot on her leg. I was working from a black & white photo.


 
 it's okay!


----------



## smtracy (Jan 8, 2011)

Gidget said:


> it's okay!


If you decide you want the actual drawing its a 14" x 17". For $60 + s& h


----------



## chvyluvgrl (Jan 16, 2011)

Great drawings of a great looking horse.


----------



## smtracy (Jan 8, 2011)

Yes Gidget is a beautiful horse. Thank you on the drawing. I enjoyed drawing her.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

smt-

Right now I cannot afford to buy the picture. I am trying to get out of financial rut...vet bill is killing me! it's over 1000!


----------

